# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  [شرح] ماذا تفعل إذا نسيت كلمة المرور Password  للدخول إلى المنتدى'

## smsma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،  
كل عام وانتم بخير .. 
اذا دخلت الى المنتدى ووجدت نفسك لا تتذكر اسم المستخدم الذي سجلت به او كلمة المرور ؟

تظهر لك هذه الرسالة


 

فعليك أن تضغط على كلمة اضغط هنا

ثم.....

تكتب في خانة البريد الإلكتروني عنوان البريد الذي سجلت به معنا

 
سوف تأتيك رسالة آلية تسئلك هل انت فعلا من طلب كلمة المرور حتى تتأكد من تطابق الاسم مع البريد ؛ وداخل هذه الرسالة رابط

ماهو الرابط : هو عنوان المنتدى الذي يبدأ بـ http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/

كما في هذه الصورة 
 
فور ضغطك على الرابط تأتيك رسالة أخرى من الموقع تجد بها اسم العضو + كلمة مرور آلية جديدة

 
- قم بتسجيل الدخول وحاول ان تكتب كلمة المرور في ورقة لكي تتذكرها عندما تحتاجها

- او قم بالدخول الى لوحة التحكم وفي القائمة الجانبية اختر البريد الإلكتروني // كلمة المرور 


كما في هذه الصورة 
 
قم بكتابة كلمة المرور التي اُرسلت لك آلياً في الخانة الأولى ؛ في الخانة الثانية اكتب كلمة المرور الجديدة التي اخترتها ، في الخانة الثالثة اعد كتابة كلمة المرور الجديدة .

 
* لاحظ ان : كلمة المرور = كلمة السر = الباسورد 
* تعريفها : هي حروف أو أرقام تختارها لكي لا يستطيع الدخول الى المنتدى بعضويتك الا انت عن طريق كلمة المرور

سؤال وجواب :

السؤال1 : تم اغلاق البريد الخاص بي ماذا أفعل؟
راسل ادارة المنتدى عبر هذا النموذج اضغط هنا

السؤال2: لا اتذكر حروف البريد الخاص بي بشكل صحيح وبالتالي يرفض المنتدى البريد ولم يرسل لي رسالة بالباسورد؟
قم بعمل بريد جديد ثم راسل الإدارة واخبرها عن ذلك وارسل لها البريد الجديد عن طريق نموذج اتصل بنا الموجود في نهاية كل صفحة في المنتدى .


اذا لم يكن كذلك حاول ان تجد الإجابة في الفروض السابقة

تنويه : لن يتم الرد على استفسارات عبر البريد اذا كان لها اجابة في هذا الموضوع ..

- لارسال استفسارتكم:
1. انزل الى نهاية اى صفحة فى الموقع تجد كلمة الاتصال بنا اضغط عليها واكتب نص رسالتك
2. البريد الإلكتروني : victoire2010@gmail.com

----------

